# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کمک.سازمان سنجش خوددرگیر.چراهمچین میکنه این؟؟

## happy boy

*سلام ودرود دوستان. عاغامن هرچی میرم تواین واحدرفع نقص اطلاعات آزمون سراسری اینترنتی سازمان سنجش یعنی منظورم این بزرگواره: 
( سامانه اينترنتي رفع نقص آزمون هاي سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور ) توقسمت انتخاب آزمون هیچی ننوشته(اصن چی چیه این؟).بعدکدپیگری ورهگیری وپرونده زدن وتاییدبرارفتن به صفحه بعدخودشم ارورمیده میگه قسمت انتخاب آزمونوانتخاب نکردید!جریان چیه؟شوخیه؟یااینکه برنامه نویسی سایتش غلطه؟پارسال که ازاین جنگولک بازیانداشت امسال آوردن فکرکنم.اعاظم وبزرگان انجمن.ریش سفیدان وآگاهان انجمن بنظرتون چیکارکنم؟خیلی هم مهمه وبایدتا28این ماه حل شه.دوستان لطفااگه راه حل داریدبدید و این تایپیک کوچک رابه سخره مگیرید.سپاس.من منتظرجواب دوستان گلم.*

----------


## WickedSick

داداش اگه شما هم همزمان 200 هزار نفر میریخت تو سایتت میپوکیدی  :Yahoo (21): 
سنجش بیچاره که مال خیلی وقت پیشه سایت و چیزای دیگه اش.
میتونی از پشتیبانی کمک بگیری. دیر جواب میدن ولی خب ...

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

امسال سنجش مریض شده بابا خدا به خیر کنه

----------


## ali.rhm97

اصن چی هست این

----------

